# Slow Mo Videos



## Lettusaurus (Apr 8, 2011)

I have a strange obsession with slow motion captured videos.


----------



## Solitaire U (Aug 8, 2013)

Have fun.


----------



## AssistantSensei (Dec 5, 2012)

You should check out The Slow Mo Guys on YouTube, they're now affiliated with RoosterTeeth since one of the guys works for them now. They do all sorts of Slow Mo videos.


----------

